# Has the " I love you" eve slipped while talking to stbx????



## hurtingsodeeply (Nov 8, 2011)

Last nite i was talking to my stbxw.. She was trying to get me to come home. Telling me the kids are asking all these questions of her, like " does daddy not love us anymore, daddy is never hear to play wqith us anymore".. All kinds of things, yet the kids never ask me. She is always saying that this person says somwthing to her about kids.. Bur then she neglecys to tell me.. Anyways, the conversation was progressing and when i finally had enuf of her beraing me about coming home, i told her it was time for bed and that i was tired.. It was after all one in rhe morning.. She said goodniteq and I love you.. Well I don know why but it slipped out.. I said it back.. I havent used those words with her since october... Maybe with it being her bday today????? I regret saying it.. Now what do i do???


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Why are y'all separated ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

It is natural to have this slip out since you have been married awhile. You were tired. I would not mention anything about it. It would sound much too awkward to try to offer an explanation. What could you possibly say? Please forgive me? I don't really love you anymore?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

While opening the door for my STBXW to consider entering into negotiations for possible reconciliation, by going into IC, and then possibly into MC, I sent her a long, heartfelt email, whereby I intentionally closed with "I love you." But within the embodiment of that same letter, I told her, in no uncertain terms, that while I would always love her for having been my wife, that I did not like her or her actions!


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

How about just being hionest, next time you talk to her, as you close the discussion, stop and say "...and after last discussion I'm learning I have to watch the old habit of saying 'I love you' before hanging up. Sorry, just a habit, nothing intended." and leave it at that.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i never had that problem.


----------

